# Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????



## bloody beginner (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute !

Sorry, wieder ein Neuling --- wieder die gleichen ---gähn - Fragen....

Trotzdem:

Gibt es Erfahrungen bei Euch beim Feedern in der Strömung ? Na klar gibts die, aber: Habt ihr schon mal eine Freilaufrolle eingesetzt ????

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Widerstand an der Schnur so hoch ist, dass viele Fische nach einigen vorsichtigen Bissen "von dannen ziehen"......
(Trotz "Schnur in der Hand")

Also: Gibt es "hochsensible" Rollen / Erfahrungen mit Freilaufrollen für`s Feedern ????


----------



## langerLulatsch (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Gegenfrage: Wenn du "Schnur in der HAnd" fischt, wozu dann ne Freilaufrolle?!
 Anschlag und gib ihm oder willst ihn erst noch weiter weg ziehen lassen?!*grübel*


----------



## bloody beginner (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

..kleiner Spaziergang quasi ??...
Nö, aber ich möchte die Rute auch mal ablegen.


----------



## Veit (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Also ich kann die Frage auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man beim Feeder beim kleinsten Zupfer anschlagen muss und dass an Flüssen die Fische auch agressiver beißen und man daher kaum Fehlbisse hat. 
Dennoch zu der Frage nach den Freilaufrollen: Ich benutze sie zum Feedern gerne. Besonders wenn viele Karpfen im Gewässer sind, habe ich den Freilauf eingeschaltet, weil sie oft so stark beißen, dass schnell mal die Rute umkippen kann oder das feine Vorfach beim Biss reißt. Aber bei einem "normalen" Biss bleibt oft nicht die Zeit den Freilauf auszuschalten und dann erste anzuschlagen, werden jetzt vielleicht manche sagen. Auch kein Problem, denn ich umfasse bei eingeschaltetem Freilauf immer Schnur und oberes Rutengriffstück gleichzeitig, schlage an und schalte den Freilauf aus nachdem der Fisch gehakt ist. Sinnvoll ist der Freilauf auch, wenn man so wie ich es oft tue noch zusätzlich eine Rute auf Karpfen oder Raubfisch ausgelegt ist. Wenn man gerade mal mit der Rute beschäftigt ist einfach an der Feederrute den Freilauf einschalten, damit nichts unvorhergesehenes passieren kann...
Als gute Freillaufrolle zum Feedern kann ich die Quantum Heat BCS empfehlen: Gibts in sehr kleinen Größen, hat nen sehr fein einstellbaren Freilauf, absolute Rücklaufsperre und ne ruckfreie Bremse.


----------



## Fischlifänger (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Moin , 

Freilauf an der Feeder ?????

Nur wenn ich auf Zander oder Karpfen mit der Feeder unterwegs bin .

Das Zanderfischen im Fluss mit Feederrute kann ich nur Empfehlen  #6  #6 .


----------



## Wedaufischer (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



> Also ich kann die Frage auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man beim Feeder beim kleinsten Zupfer anschlagen muss und dass an Flüssen die Fische auch agressiver beißen und man daher kaum Fehlbisse hat.


Nicht gerade beim kleinsten Zupfer anschlagen, aber nach einigen Zupfern sollte man das doch tunlichst machen. Im Fließwasser haken sich aber die meisten Fische selber, so daß ein zusätzlicher Anschlag oft unnötig ist.

Die Frage nach Freilaufrollen stellt sich mir überhaupt nicht, da ich ausschließlich mit diesen fische. Den Freilauf schalte ich aber nur ein, wenn ich mal hinter den nächsten Baum muss, oder anderweitig abgelenkt bin.

Feedern wie Pickern verlangt normalerweise die höchste Aufmerksamkeit des Anglers und da macht, bis auf o.g. Ausnahmen, ein eingeschalteter Freilauf wenig Sinn.


----------



## bloody beginner (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Danke !

Meine Frage war i.d.T. nicht so einfach nachzuvollziehen   , dafür habt ihr mir auch einige Antworten auf Fragen gegeben, die ich zwar nicht gestellt habe, die aber trotzdem in meinem Schädel waren...|uhoh: |uhoh: 

Falls ihr noch Antworten auf Fragen zum Feedern habt, die ich nicht gestellt habe....raus damit :m 

Im Ernst: Hat mir geholfen. Werde mich mal nach einer Quantum Heat BCS umsehen.

Falls noch jemand eine ultimative Feederruten Empfehlung hat (Max. ca. 150 €) ... ist ja bald Weihnachten


----------



## Seelachsfänger (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

tja... dien ultimative rute gibts wohl ned zum feedern. um die meisten situationen abdecken zu können wirst du mind. 2 ruten benötigen, eine kräftige (wg bis ca. 150g) und was leichtes. die schweren gibts ja wie sand am meer, da kann ich dir z.b. pauschal das yad-programm empfehlen. 
bei den leichteren fällt mir als ultimative rute eigentlich nur eine ein: die stradic specialist von shimano. die gibts zwar schon ne weile nicht mehr auf dem markt, aber vielleicht kannste die ja auch gebracht kaufen. das ist wirklich ne zweiteilige traumrute mit 2(!) spitzenteilen. das eine ist für das normale lightfeederangeln gedacht, das andere für schwingspitzen oder zum leichten posenfischen z.b. auf karpfen.


----------



## Wedaufischer (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



> Falls noch jemand eine ultimative Feederruten Empfehlung hat


 MAGNA Princess Heavy Feeder S/150 oder Princess Power Feeder S/240 je nach Anwendungsfall. Nähere Infos findest du hier. :m


----------



## arno (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Moin!
Ich habe leider nur eine Freilaufrolle!

Die meisten sind ja mit zwei Rute am Angeln.
Da finde ich es besser wenn ich zwei auf Grund habe, das man Freilaufrollen benutzt!
Wie Wedaufischer schon sagt, man muss ja auch mal hinter den Baum, oder man ist gerade mit der einen Rute beschäftigt und dann geht die zweite Rute los!
Ich werde mir demnächst eine zweite Freilaufrolle zulegen.
Achso, beim kleinsten Zupfer schlage ich auch nicht an!


----------



## ThomasRö (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Also in der Strömung sitze ich vor der Rute und wenns zupft gibts bei den Fischen auf den Deckel, wer wartet verliert!!! Und den Freilauf nehme ich nur zum drillen...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Freilauf !!!
*Nur zum Drillen...???*

also Thomas da hast *du oder ich* ein Falches Verständniss von Freilauf!!!

Zum Thema:
Wenn ich bei uns im Baggerloch mit Futterkorb Fische  dann eine mit Freilauf da mir die Karpfen die Rolle sonst ruckzuck leer ziehen in der Zeit wo ich mit der anderen Spinne oder mit Köfi zupfe...

In der Erft sieht es dann wieder anders aus...Rollenbremse nur soweit auf das der Futterkorb der Flußgeschwindigkeit standhält!  

Grüsse
Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## sibirjak (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Hi!
Ich angle seid Jahren am Rhein mit Feederruten, zur zeit Browning XXL 4,20 180Gr Wurfgewicht und normale Rollen Browning Syntec TR350. Die Freilaufrollen (Abu Cardinal FSX 5000) benutze nur wenn ich mit Köderfisch auf Räuber angle. Die Fische in Strömung beisen sehr hard und am meisten haken sich selbst.Ich bleibe immer bei meinen Ruten, das ich sofort anschlagen kann wenn es nötig ist. 
Gruss,
sibirjak


----------



## Aal (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Freilauf macht vielleicht bei Karpfen Sinn, damit die Feederrute nicht von den Rutenhaltern gerissen wird. Aber bei Brassen, Rotaugen etc. ist es Quatsch.


----------



## arno (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Wie gesagt ich hab nur eine und find die Dinger praktisch!
Bei der anderen mach ich meist die Bremse bis zum Anschlag auf!
Beim Anschlagen halte ich dann die Schnur mit dem Finger fest.
Geht auch gut!


----------



## langerLulatsch (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Also ich bin bei der Fragestellung davon ausgegangen, dass wirklich Feedern gemeint ist. Nicht mit Feeder-Rute auf Raubfisch oder Ähnliches, was natürlich zweifelsfrei auch möglich ist.
 Und beim eigentlichen Feedern erachte ich es für unnötig, aus den oben genannten gründen, eine Freilaufrolle zu verwenden. Zumindest zum eigentlichen fischen nicht notwendig. Zum Handling kann es schon ne feine Sache sein, zb mal eben Schnur nachzulassen, um den Futterkorb besser füllen zu können, aber deswegen extra ne Freilaufrolle...


----------



## Wedaufischer (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



> Und beim eigentlichen Feedern erachte ich es für unnötig, aus den oben genannten gründen, eine Freilaufrolle zu verwenden.


 Richtig. Allerdings sind diese Rollen überaus praktisch. Einige sehr praktikable Dinge wurden ja schon genannt. Warum sollte ich mir deshalb eine andere als eine BR zulegen? Ohne eingeschaltetem BR verhält sich die Rolle wie eine ganz normale Rolle.


----------



## langerLulatsch (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

@Wedaufischer
 Bin dabei einfach mal vom preislichen Aspekt ausgegangen. Ne "normale" Rolle ist ja doch etwas preisgünstiger als ne BR. Wobei ich persönlich die auch verwende, eben aus diesen praktischen Gründen, nicht weil ich es für das Fischen an sich benötige.


----------



## Wedaufischer (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

@langerLulatsch,

ich habe dich schon richtig verstanden. :m 
Meine Intention nur die gewesen, dass eine Freilaufrolle mit eingeschaltetem Freilauf beim Feedern nicht gerade viel Sinn macht.


----------



## langerLulatsch (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

@WedauFischer
 Dann sind wir uns ja einig!*smile*


----------



## der Oberberger (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Hallo,
ich angele wenn ich Feederfische fast nur mit Freilaufrollen.  Freilaufrollen sind(zumindest meine) meist robuste Rollen, welche mit Weitwurfspulen etc. für die Karpfenangler gedacht sind. Sie gehen praktisch nie kaputt. Praktisch beim angeln sind sie noch dazu. Vor zwei monaten noch hatte ich einen starken Biss an meinem Hausgewässer, dem Biggesee. Die offene Freilaufrolle kreischte auf. Ich habe den Fisch zunächst nicht gedrillt, sondern nur mit dem Freilauf gearbeitet. Da die Schnur so auf Spannung war, ging das auch gut. Da ich eigentlich auf Brassen aus war, hatte ich nur ein 0,14 mm Vorfach und nur 0.4 mm dickere Hauptschnur. Nach dem abtesten der Fischstärke habe ich den freilauf mit dreimaligem Drehen der Kurbel gelöst und habe angefangen zu Drillen. Nach genau 26 min hatte ich einen 67cm großen Karpfen vor mir. Mein bisher größter. So habe ich gemerkt, wie praktisch das "antesten" im Run des Fisches ist, auch beim Feederfischen. Meine Freilaufrolle ist von cormoran (Sinus-BR40 3Ai). So haben mir Freilaufrollen sowohl am Fließgewässer (Rhein)als auch in stehenden Gewässern (Biggesee) gute Dienste geleistet.

mfg der Oberberger


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Denke auch das bei hohem Barbenaufkommen der Freilauf keine schlechte Sache ist (Sicherheit). Mit etwas Übung sollte die von Veit beschriebene Methode mit dem Festhalten der Spule schon klappen. Habe zwar selber keine, würde aber auch gerne mal ne Freilaufrolle testen.


----------



## woelflein (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



			
				Aal schrieb:
			
		

> Freilauf macht vielleicht bei Karpfen Sinn, damit die Feederrute nicht von den Rutenhaltern gerissen wird. Aber bei Brassen, Rotaugen etc. ist es Quatsch.


 wenn du zb. mit einem maiskorn oder maden fischt, wer kann dir garantieren, dass da nicht ein karpfen ran geht?????
was machst du dann?
ich finde es kein quatsch!!!!


----------



## ex-elbangler (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Ich benutze zum Feedern fast ausschliskich Freilaufrollen.


Ich lese hier das mehrere Leute beim Fischen mit "normaler" Bremse, bei einen Biss in die Schnur fassen und dann anschlagen.
Das kann eine ganz schön einschneidende erfahrung werden|supergri :m 

Böse Schnittverletzungen an der Hand.


Warum??????

Haltet doch einfach die Spule fest.


----------



## Logo (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

hab mich bisher nie richtig mit dem Feeder angeln beschäftigt, aber eigentlich hat doch eine Feederrute eine sehr sensible Spitze um u.a. jeden Biss möglichst schnell zu erkennen. Wo steckt der Sinn den Freilauf einzuschalten, könnte doch dann theoretisch auch mit ganz normalen Grundruten fischen oder sehe ich das Falsch ? abgesehen jetzt von Situationen das man mal kurz im nächsten Gebüsch ist


----------



## ex-elbangler (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Ich angele im Rhein hauptsächlich auf Barbe,

Da hat es schon machen Schnurbruch(Vofach)  gegeben.

Wenn ich ich ohne Freilauf gefischt habe.


----------



## Adrian* (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

hab die erfahrung nur mit der bremse gemacht, die strömung zieht oft schnur ab, also....aber ich hol mir für meine feederrute auch noch ne freilaufrolle!
manche bisse sind so vorsichtig, die sieht man fast garnicht und ich weiss nicht was ne freilauf rolle ändern soll  #6


----------



## ex-elbangler (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

An den feinen/zaghaften Bissen, kann auch eine Freilaufrolle auch nichts ändern.


Der freilauf arbeitet ja nur wenn der Fisch Schnur zieht


----------



## Conchoolio (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

also ich hab auch immer freilaufrollen, die sind einfach super praktisch und wenn mal was dickes beist fliegt nicht alles sofort ins wasser. man kann ihn ja auch recht fest einstellen um die bisse noch sauber zu erkennen.


----------



## langerLulatsch (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Also ich hab immer gedacht, ne feeder-rute nutze ich gerade wegen der sensiblen Bißanzeige der Spitze. Warum dann also warten, dass der Fisch Schnur über den Freilauf zieht?! Dazu brauch ich mir nu wirklich keine Feederrute zuzulegen, da tuts, wie "Logo" schon geschrieben hat, allemal ne normale Grundrute!
Und bei ner sauber eingestellten Bremse sollte es auch ohne Freilauf nicht zu nem Schnurburch kommen...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## woelflein (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

also, der freilauf dient nur als sicherheit, dass die rute bei einem schnellen biss nicht ins wasser fliegt, wenn man gerade am drillen ist( mit der zweiten rute ), oder anderweitig beschäftigt, man kann ja nicht immer neben der rute sitzen.


----------



## ex-elbangler (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

ich habe es bei Barben schon oft erlebt, das mir das Vorfach bei einen heftigen Biss gebrochen ist trotz eingestellter Frontbremse.

Ich denke mal das kommt auf den Winkel von Schnur und Rute an,|kopfkrat 

das wenn der Winkel zu Spitz ist, die Schnur schwerer durch den Spitzenring läuft.
das deshalb die Bremse nicht richtig wirken kann.
#c #c


----------



## voice (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

im rhein angele ich ausschließlich mit feeder und freilauf....man kann den freilauf garnicht ganz fein stellen weil die strönung dann mit deinem köder spazieren geht....feedern auf barbe und zander und aal immer freilauf....
voice


----------



## Manni1980 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Hi,

also ich benutze zum Feedern auch zwei kleine Cormoran Freilaufrollen. Einfach als sicherheit. Denn als ich noch keinen Freilauf hatte ist es mir oft passiert, wenn ich mit Maden auf Barben gefischt habe dass ich die Rute nur noch in letzter Sekunde an den letzten zwei cm halten konnte. Die Bisse kamen so heftig das man fast garnicht so schnell reagieren konnte. Ziemlich übel ist es auch wenn man sich gerade verpflegt!  Ich kann mich noch gut an eine Situation erinnern bei der ich in der linken Hand eine Brötchen und in der recht Hand eine Flasche Wasser hielt. Plötzlich schreit meine Frau:"Manni, Manni pass auf die Rute ist gleich weg!" Von da an wirklich nur noch mit Freilauf!


----------



## hamburger Jung (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

sitzen die Freilauffeederer nicht bei ihren Ruten, oder warum wird immer wieder der Sicherheitsaspekt angesprochen? Ich fische sehr viel mit Feeder, Picker und Schwingspitze und sitze immer direkt bei meinen Ruten um sofort reagiern zu können. Mir sind noch nie die Ruten umgekippt etc.

Wenn es beißt reagiere ich sofort und fertig!

Wozu dient denn die sensible Bissanzeige einer Feederspitze...?! Natürlich um auch einen kleinen Zupfer sofort zu erkennen. Wozu also einen Freilauf? Wenn Sich der Fisch selbst haken soll oder meterweise Schnur nehmen soll, könnt ihr auch Karpneruten nehmen und oben ein Glöckchen dranbauen. Ansonsten ist die Idee der sensiblen Bissanzeige einer Feederspitze im Zusammenspiel mit einer Freilaufrolle nur dann sinnvoll, wenn der Freilauf ausgeschaltet ist. Als Nachsatz zur Sicherheit, wundere ich mich über den Zusammenhang von Barbenbissen und einem Schnurbruch. Klar beißen Barben heftig, aber mein Material sollte so abgestimmt sein, dass es nicht zum Schnurbruch kaommen kann. Falls doch liegt es an einer flschen Bremseinstellung oder zu dünnen Schnur.


----------



## Manni1980 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



			
				hamburger Jung schrieb:
			
		

> sitzen die Freilauffeederer nicht bei ihren Ruten, oder warum wird immer wieder der Sicherheitsaspekt angesprochen? Ich fische sehr viel mit Feeder, Picker und Schwingspitze und sitze immer direkt bei meinen Ruten um sofort reagiern zu können. Mir sind noch nie die Ruten umgekippt etc.
> 
> Wenn es beißt reagiere ich sofort und fertig!
> 
> Wozu dient denn die sensible Bissanzeige einer Feederspitze...?! Natürlich um auch einen kleinen Zupfer sofort zu erkennen. Wozu also einen Freilauf? Wenn Sich der Fisch selbst haken soll oder meterweise Schnur nehmen soll, könnt ihr auch Karpneruten nehmen und oben ein Glöckchen dranbauen. Ansonsten ist die Idee der sensiblen Bissanzeige einer Feederspitze im Zusammenspiel mit einer Freilaufrolle nur dann sinnvoll, wenn der Freilauf ausgeschaltet ist. Als Nachsatz zur Sicherheit, wundere ich mich über den Zusammenhang von Barbenbissen und einem Schnurbruch. Klar beißen Barben heftig, aber mein Material sollte so abgestimmt sein, dass es nicht zum Schnurbruch kaommen kann. Falls doch liegt es an einer flschen Bremseinstellung oder zu dünnen Schnur.



Du bist aber ein ganz toller Bursche!  #6

Du hast bestimmt bessere Reflexe wie Supermann!


----------



## Logo (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

also irgendwie geht das ja mittlerweile 1 Schritt vor und 2 zurück  so wie es aussieht haben die Freilaufrollen ein zusätzliches praktisches Feature, was man aber nicht zwingend braucht soweit so gut. 
Hab bisher leider noch keine Freilaufrolle aber wird bestimmt in Zukunft kommen. Finde es Schade das Shimano keine kleinen Baitrunner verkauft, sonst wäre ich schon längst dabei! Sind die Comoran Rollen den zufriedenstellend ? die benutzen "zwangsläufig" ja viele Angler zum Freillaufrollen-feederfischen


----------



## the doctor (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Also ich habe auch ne Freilaufrolle auf meiner Feeder. man kann den Freilauf so einstellen, dass ein stärkerer Fischdie Rute nicht vom Halter reisst, wenn man gerade nicht aufpasst...
Ist ne super Kombination finde ich, man schaut ja auch nicht 8std. am Tag nur auf die Spitze..
und es kann ja durchaus passieren, das eine kampfstarke Barbe oder ein grosser Karpfen die Rute mit einem Ruck aus dem Halter reisst.


----------



## the doctor (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



			
				hamburger Jung schrieb:
			
		

> sitzen die Freilauffeederer nicht bei ihren Ruten, oder warum wird immer wieder der Sicherheitsaspekt angesprochen? Ich fische sehr viel mit Feeder, Picker und Schwingspitze und sitze immer direkt bei meinen Ruten um sofort reagiern zu können. Mir sind noch nie die Ruten umgekippt etc.
> 
> Wenn es beißt reagiere ich sofort und fertig!
> 
> Wozu dient denn die sensible Bissanzeige einer Feederspitze...?! Natürlich um auch einen kleinen Zupfer sofort zu erkennen. Wozu also einen Freilauf? Wenn Sich der Fisch selbst haken soll oder meterweise Schnur nehmen soll, könnt ihr auch Karpneruten nehmen und oben ein Glöckchen dranbauen. Ansonsten ist die Idee der sensiblen Bissanzeige einer Feederspitze im Zusammenspiel mit einer Freilaufrolle nur dann sinnvoll, wenn der Freilauf ausgeschaltet ist. Als Nachsatz zur Sicherheit, wundere ich mich über den Zusammenhang von Barbenbissen und einem Schnurbruch. Klar beißen Barben heftig, aber mein Material sollte so abgestimmt sein, dass es nicht zum Schnurbruch kaommen kann. Falls doch liegt es an einer flschen Bremseinstellung oder zu dünnen Schnur.


 
Ich glaube da verstehst du was falsch....der Freilauf dient nicht zur Bisserkennung sondern zur Sicherheit....ich finde es praktischer, wenn man mal abgelenkt, wenn man mal muss oder so....Bremse auf und zu drehen ist ja auch nicht das Wahre...Zudem geht dann deine Einstellung verloren, die dich dein Material ,und den Fisch kosten könnte...
Ich hole ja auch schliesslich meine Montagen nicht aus dem Wasser, wenn ich gerade mal kurz beschäftigt bin...

Mein Tip...Den Freilauf so einstellen, das der "grosse" Fisch Schnur abziehen könnte, und die Ruten auf dem trockenen bleiben#6


----------



## Manni1980 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tip...Den Freilauf so einstellen, das der "grosse" Fisch Schnur abziehen könnte, und die Ruten auf dem trockenen bleiben#6



So mach ich das auch! 

@Logo

Der Knaller sind die Cormoran Dinger nicht, aber man bekommt die Fische auch mit diesen Rollen sauber aus dem Wasser! So ne kleine Freilaufrolle von Shimano wär ja schon was tolles, die Baitrunner Re 5000 ist ja eigentlich schon wieder viel zu groß. Aber ist momentan wohl das kleinste was Shiamno mit Freilauf anbietet. Aber wenn da mal was neues kommen würde, täte ich wohl auch zuschalgen. Aber so lange bleib ich meinen Cormoran Kurbeln treu!


----------



## hamburger Jung (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

@Manni: Dein vorletzter Beitrag war sehr konstruktiv! Vorallem Deine ausschweifenden Erklärungen zum Thema. Zum Glück gibt es sehr viele andere Anglerkollegen im Board, die nicht so erschöpfende Texte schreiben wie Du (Ironie aus). Ich hoffe, dass war sachlich genug...


----------



## Manni1980 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Hallo hamburger Jung,

aus meinem Text ging doch klar hervor das ich den Freilauf nicht als Bisserkennung sondern als Sicherheit benutze. Denn ich glaube kaum das irgendjemand, ja auch du nicht, den ganzen Tag auf die Spitze seiner Ruten schaut. Spätestens wenn man sich mal am Sack kratzen muss ist man für einen Moment nicht mehr ganz bei der Sache. Und wenn gerade in diesem Moment ein richtiges Rheinmonster von Barbe meine leckeren Maden verkostet bin ich froh das ich den Freilauf als sicherheit habe! Ich kann es mir leider nicht leisten regelmäßig neue Ruten zu kaufen, weil sie baden gegangen sind oder einer der Ringe volle Lotte gegen den Steg gekanallt ist.


----------



## the doctor (1. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



			
				Manni1980 schrieb:
			
		

> . Spätestens wenn man sich mal am Sack kratzen muss ist man für einen Moment nicht mehr ganz bei der Sache. QUOTE]
> 
> Da hilft nur waschen|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## langerLulatsch (2. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

@Logo
Wie klein hättest du die rollen denn gerne?!
Die kleinste Baitrunner ist die 3500er US mit 150m/35er.
Viel kliener macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn, dann wird der Spulendurchmesser zu klein und du kurbelst dir nen Ast beim Einholen.
Und wenn man mit den dünnen geflochtenen Schnüren fischt kann man ja vorher ein wenig unterfüttern.
Das Gewicht einer etwas größeren Rolle ist beim Feedern ja auch eher unwichtig, man hält die Rute ja nicht die ganze Zeit in der Hand. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

moin,

Ich fische seit Jahren mit der Feederrute an der Elbe auf Brassen.Die durchschnittsgröße liegt bei 45cm. Aber es sind immer wieder größere dabei bic ca. 65cm!!Ich halte nix davon eine Freilaufrolle einzusetzen.Ich denke eine gute Rute,eine gute Rolle mit sehr gut eingestellter Bremse ,guter Schnur und reichlich konzentration und man bekommt auch keine Probleme!!!!!!
Wenn ich hier lese, das die Freilaufrolle zum Einsatz kommt, wenn hier jemand zum pinkeln geht oder so, ...........da fällt mir doch ein Ei aus der Hose#d #d !!
Wenn ich zum pinkeln gehn muß, dann wird eben die Rute kurz rausgenommen, denn so fischgeil wird hie jawohl keiner sein --oder??????????;+ 
Also frage ich mich doch, welchen Sinn nun noch eine Freilaufrolle macht;+ ---hmm,kurz überlegt, und zum entschluß gekommen,das das Feederangeln mit ner Freilaufrolle Unsinn ist!!!!!!!!!

Bye jonas|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gewicht einer etwas größeren Rolle ist beim Feedern ja auch eher unwichtig, man hält die Rute ja nicht die ganze Zeit in der Hand.


 Vollkommen richtig. Allerdings benutzen viele ihre Rollen mehrfach, d.h. auch zum Spinnfischen, wie z.B. meinereiner. Da macht es dann doch einen großen Unterschied aus, ob man ein halbes Pfund mehr an der Rute hat, oder nicht.

Ein kleinerer Spulendurchmesser geht eher auf die Wurfweite, wobei ich mir noch keinen „Ast beim Einholen“ gekurbelt habe. Ich angele fast nur mit geflochtener Schnur und unterfüttere grundsätzlich. Es macht m.E. aber wenig Sinn die Hälfte bis 2-drittel zu unterfüttern, wenn ich nur sehr dünne Schnur einsetze. Besser ist da schon ein Verhältnis 1-drittel Unterfütterung und 2-drittel Leine.

Ich denke aber, dass die Tackle-Hersteller langsam nachziehen werden und auch leichtere Freilaufrollen auf den Markt bringen werden. Mehr Freilaufrollen sind ja schon im Angebot, allerdings zielen sie immer noch mehr auf die Karpfenangler ab, d.h. großes Schnurfassungsvermögen und schwere Teile (im Gegensatz zu Cormoran), da auch die Karpfenangler ihre Ruten meist ablegen.

Über den Sinn oder Unsinn beim Einsatz möchte ich mich nicht groß äußern nur erwähnen, dass von meinen 25 Rollen 21 derer, Freilaufrollen sind.


----------



## langerLulatsch (2. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Hm, es macht schon einen Unterschied, wie groß der Spulenkern-Durchmesser ist beim Einholen. Mal ne 6:1 Übersetzung vorausgesetzt steigt die Anzahl der eingeholten Zentimeter um um knappe 30cm, wenn der Spulendurchmesser nur einen cm größer ist. Das macht sich, denke ich, schon bemerkbar.
Aber tut hier eigentlich nichts zum ürsprünglichen Thema...*g*

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Manni1980 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



			
				Stefan Jonas schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> Ich fische seit Jahren mit der Feederrute an der Elbe auf Brassen.Die durchschnittsgröße liegt bei 45cm. Aber es sind immer wieder größere dabei bic ca. 65cm!!Ich halte nix davon eine Freilaufrolle einzusetzen.Ich denke eine gute Rute,eine gute Rolle mit sehr gut eingestellter Bremse ,guter Schnur und reichlich konzentration und man bekommt auch keine Probleme!!!!!!



Na gut, es fischen halt nicht alle Leute auf so bewegungsfaule Fische wie es die Brachsen sind. Wenn du mal in einem Hauptstrom auf Barben gefischt hättest wüßtest du auch warum wir den Freilauf als Sicherheit benutzen. Man kann halt Äpfeln nicht mit Birnen vergleichen. Es mag ja sein das es für deine Art der Feederfischerei zutrifft, das man keinen Freiluaft benötigt. Nur weil man eine Feederrute benutzt, ist Feedern nicht immer gleich Feedern. Wenn ich nur auf Brachsen oder Rotaugen fischen würde bräuchte ich auch keinen. Aber wenn der Zielfisch halt die Barbe ist und außerdem immer mit Karpfen gerechnet werden muss ist ein Freilauf klar von Vorteil!


----------



## langerLulatsch (2. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Also ich verstehe auch immer noch nicht, wo der Vorteil der Freilaufrolle fürs Feedern sein soll.
Egal mit welchen Fischarten zu rechnen ist: Sinn des Feedern ist doch eindeutig, den Biss anhand der sensiblen Spitze so früh wie möglich erkennen zu können. Heißt für mich: Eine Feeder-rute, und die die ganze Zeit unter Beobachtung, um jederzeit reagieren zu können. Da brauch ich keine Freilauf für.
Mit ner zwieten Rute wäre ein konzentriertes Beobachten schon garnicht mehr möglich, ganz zu schweigen von dem ständigen Gekurbel, was einer Bissbeobachtung auch nicht grad zuträgt.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## woelflein (2. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

dem ständigen Gekurbel, was einer Bissbeobachtung auch nicht grad zuträgt ????

wieso gekurbel? ich fische ganz normal wie ohne freilauf, auswerfen, schnur auf spannung, jetzt schalte ich den freilauf ein, merke ich einen zupfer, dann schalte ich den freilauf ab und schlage ganz normal an.
den vorteil des freilaufes habe ich dann, wenn ich den zupfer nicht merke, weil grade am baum stehe oder eine zigarette anzünde oder sonstetwas....jetzt fliegt mir bei einem heftigen biss nicht die rute von halter oder gar ins wasser, sonder über den freilauf kann der fisch schnur abziehen, der freilauf ist so eingestellt, das der fisch zupften kann ohne dass er beibei schnur abziehen kann, sollte der fisch aber heftiger anziehen, bevor ich anschlagen kann, kann er über den freilauf schnur abziehen, ich weiß nicht wie ich das anders erklären kann, aber ist doch logisch.


----------



## Logo (2. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> @Logo
> Wie klein hättest du die rollen denn gerne?!
> Die kleinste Baitrunner ist die 3500er US mit 150m/35er.
> Viel kliener macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn, dann wird der Spulendurchmesser zu klein und du kurbelst dir nen Ast beim Einholen.
> ...


gute Frage, eigentlich hab ich eine Freilaufrolle gesucht, die ich zum mittleren Feederfischen und zusätzlich auch am Forellensee einsetzen kann. Also so Schnurdurchmesser ca. 20er - 30er mono oder halt ne etwas feinere multifile. 

Hab mich nun aber schon für eine günstige kleine Rolle zum Forellenfischen entschieden, da diese sowieso nicht aktiv gefischt wird. 
Demnächst kommt dann wohl eine Freilaufrolle in "etwas" größerem Ausmaß. Der Spagat zwischen Forellenfischen und Angeln am Rhein in ruhigeren Zonen, ist da doch etwas zu groß. 

Die von dir genannte 3500er wäre sicherlich noch die beste Variante vielleicht ist da ja bald mein Schatz


----------



## langerLulatsch (2. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



			
				woelflein schrieb:
			
		

> dem ständigen Gekurbel, was einer Bissbeobachtung auch nicht grad zuträgt ????
> 
> wieso gekurbel?



Das mit dem Gekurbel war auf zwei Ruten bezogen. Im Normalfall holt man ja recht oft den Korb ein, um ihn neu zu befüllen. Das Ganze mit zwei Ruten: Wann soll ich da Zeit zur Bißbeobachtung haben?!

Verstehe deine Argumentation schon, sehe es halt nur etwas anders als du.
Da die Rute eh alle Nas lang mal draußen ist, zum Nachfüllen des Korbes, nutze ich diese Pause um mal pinkeln zu gehen oder mir eine anzustecken.
Und bei nem feinen Biss erst den Freilauf auszuschalten, dazu fehlt mir in dem Moment definitiv die Zeit. Bei sensiblen Bissen bleibt dir die nämlich nicht. Mit etwas Glück beißts dann zwar ein zweites Mal und den kannste dann anschlagen, wie oft aber kommt es vor, dass ein kurzer Zupfer alles war?!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Manni1980 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei nem feinen Biss erst den Freilauf auszuschalten, dazu fehlt mir in dem Moment definitiv die Zeit. Bei sensiblen Bissen bleibt dir die nämlich nicht. Mit etwas Glück beißts dann zwar ein zweites Mal und den kannste dann anschlagen, wie oft aber kommt es vor, dass ein kurzer Zupfer alles war?!



Man muss den Freilauf nicht ausschalten bevor man den Anschlag setzt! Du kannst ganz normal Anschlagen, aber mußt halt mit der anderen Hand den Spulenkopf halten. So kann man ganz normal Anschlagen und danach während den ersten Drill Metern den Freilauf ausschalten.


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



> So kann man ganz normal Anschlagen und danach während den ersten Drill Metern den Freilauf ausschalten.


 Innerhalb ein halben Kurbelumdrehung ist das, bei abziehendenden Fisch,  manchmal möglich.


----------



## voice (3. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

ich denke, dass es doch starke regionale unterschiede gibt....die hamburger fraktion und die rheinangler......ich kenne hier am rhein kaum jemand, der ohne freilauf feedert.....aber ich kenn sie auch nicht alle......wer schonmal eine rheinbarbe an der stömungskante gehakt hat weiss warum man einen freilauf braucht....der freilauft widerspricht der bisserkennung überhaupt nicht da die spitze sich bei feinen bissen deutlich bewegt.....bei meinen freilaufrollen ist es so, dass er sich nach einer halben umdrehung selbst ausschaltet.....ich denke die probleme die hier mit freilaufrollen auftauchen sind eher theoretischer natur...
voice


----------



## Manni1980 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke, dass es doch starke regionale unterschiede gibt....die hamburger fraktion und die rheinangler......ich kenne hier am rhein kaum jemand, der ohne freilauf feedert.....aber ich kenn sie auch nicht alle......wer schonmal eine rheinbarbe an der stömungskante gehakt hat weiss warum man einen freilauf braucht....der freilauft widerspricht der bisserkennung überhaupt nicht da die spitze sich bei feinen bissen deutlich bewegt.....bei meinen freilaufrollen ist es so, dass er sich nach einer halben umdrehung selbst ausschaltet.....ich denke die probleme die hier mit freilaufrollen auftauchen sind eher theoretischer natur...
> voice



Hi,

damit triffst du den Nagel auf den Kopf! #6

Genau so sehe ich das nämlich auch!


----------



## Wedaufischer (3. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

@voice

das hast sehr gut beschrieben. Allerdings kenne ich eine ganze Menge Leute, die nur die Nase rümpfen wenn sie eine Freilaufrolle sehen, mit der man feedert oder spinnt.  Wenn man sie darauf anspricht, hört man nur die Assoziation Freilaufrolle = Karpfenangler. Das es dafür auch andere Angelarten geben kann, ist ihnen absolut fremd. Wie dem auch sei...


			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke die probleme die hier mit freilaufrollen auftauchen sind eher theoretischer natur.


Besser kann man das nicht ausdrücken. #6


----------



## hamburger Jung (3. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Naja, die Antwort ist jetzt aber sehr pauschal! Ich benutze auch Freilaufrollen, nur eben nicht zum Feedern!


----------



## bloody beginner (3. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Kinder, Kinder....

Da habe ich ja einiges gelernt..... Vor fast 3 Monaten eine blöde Frage von mir und nu` soviel Input ! Danke Leute !


----------



## Wedaufischer (3. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



			
				hamburger Jung schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die Antwort ist jetzt aber sehr pauschal!


 Wenn du spezielle Fragen hast, dann raus damit! Wo liegen den deine Probleme mit dem Einsatz von Freilaufrollen beim Feedern?


----------



## voice (3. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

schliesse mich da dem wedaufischer an....hier werden sie geholfen...
voice


----------



## langerLulatsch (4. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Hm, ich hatte die eingangsgestellte Frage eigentlich mehr auf die Funktion Freilauf beim Feedern bezogen, nicht auf den grundsätzlichen Einsatz des Rollentyps. AUch ich verwende fast ausschließlich Freilaufrollen zum Fischen, nutze aber deren Funktion nur beim kleinsten Teil.
Und beim Feedern, wie es im ursprünglichen Sinne mal gedacht war, finde ich die Funktion Freilauf immer noch für unnötig!*g*

Gruß Uwe


----------



## tom66 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> @Logo
> Wie klein hättest du die rollen denn gerne?!
> Die kleinste Baitrunner ist die 3500er US mit 150m/35er.
> Viel kliener macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn, dann wird der Spulendurchmesser zu klein und du kurbelst dir nen Ast beim Einholen.
> ...




Diesem Beitrag kann ich mich voll und ganz anschließen. Ich sehe auch keinen Sinn darin beim Feedern im Rhein kleine Freilaufrollen zu verwenden. Die großen holen viel mehr Schnur ein, was ein Vorteil ist, wenn du den Korb in der Strömung hängerfrei vom Grund wegbekommen willst. Übersetzung ist nicht alles, eigentlich geht es darum wieviel Schnur bei einer Kurbelumdrehung eingeholt wird und da sind die kleinen Rollen halt im Nachteil. Auch das Gewicht der Rolle würde ich nicht als Nachteil empfinden, da man sie nicht in der Hand hält sondern im Rutenständer ablegt. Eine schwerere Rolle gibt der Rute sogar mehr Stabilität, so dass sie nicht gleich umkippt, wenn mal ein größeres Schiff vorbeikommt. 

Es macht natürlich keinen Sinn x-hundert Meter dünne geflochtene auf eine solche Rolle zu spulen. Normalerweise unterfüttert man mit einer günstigen Monofilen (Tragkraft und Stärke sollte in etwa abgestimmt sein, also nicht 0,50er mono an 0,06 geflochtene knoten) bei 100-150 Meter geflochtener zum Fischen. Wenn der Fisch mehr Schnur nimmt siehst du ihn im Rhein sowieso nicht mehr wieder, da er dann wahrscheinlich um die nächste Buhne ist und sich hinter der Steinpackung verschanzt hat. Wenn du am See auf weite Distanz fischt kannst du natürlich mehr geflochtene auf die Rolle machen.

Eine schöne schon sehr günstig zu bekommende Rolle ist die Okuma Epix EB. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass diese Rolle mit zwei Metallspulen geliefert wird, so dass man sie auch für andere Zwecke verwenden kann. Als sporadischer Karpfenangler verwende ich sie auch für diesen Zielfisch. Okuma hat auch die Freilaufumschaltung über die Kurbel ganz gut im Griff. Bei anderen Herstellern (Tica) habe ich es schon erlebt, dass man eine halbe Kurbelumdrehung machen musste bis der Freilauf sich ausgeschaltet hat. Wenn du zwei Rollen unterschiedlicher Hersteller erwirbst würde ich darauf achten, dass die Freilaufschaltung bei beiden gleich ist (Hebel rauf Freilauf ein oder andersrum), damit man nicht durcheinander kommt.


----------



## petrikasus (4. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

warum sehe ich diesen Thread erst heute ???|kopfkrat #q 

Im November war ich an der Lippe, saß 1,5 Meter von meinen Ruten weg, als meine kleine Schwingspitzenrute plötzlich über das Dreibein kippte und die Böschung runter hoppelte. Barbenbiß ohne Freilauf.

Nee, Jungs: wenn Feedern dann nur mit Freilauf, alles andere ist nicht gut für das Material und die Kasse.

Die Rute habe ich zwar noch erwischt - und die Barbe auch - aber wer braucht schon so viel Adrenalin?


----------



## hamburger Jung (4. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

@wedaufischer: meine Fragen wurden bereits durch die Berichte von Schnurbrüchen und sich Richtung Wasser bewegenden Ruten beantwortet. Wenn es denn der mangelnden Konzentration Abhilfe schafft, dann machen auch für mich Ferilaufrollen beim Feedern Sinn...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich verstehe auch immer noch nicht, wo der Vorteil der Freilaufrolle fürs Feedern sein soll.
> Egal mit welchen Fischarten zu rechnen ist: Sinn des Feedern ist doch eindeutig, den Biss anhand der sensiblen Spitze so früh wie möglich erkennen zu können. Heißt für mich: Eine Feeder-rute, und die die ganze Zeit unter Beobachtung, um jederzeit reagieren zu können. Da brauch ich keine Freilauf für.
> Mit ner zwieten Rute wäre ein konzentriertes Beobachten schon garnicht mehr möglich, ganz zu schweigen von dem ständigen Gekurbel, was einer Bissbeobachtung auch nicht grad zuträgt.
> 
> Gruß Uwe


 
wenn ich so Fische wie du es oben darstellst hast du recht..#6 
Wenn jedoch eine 2te Rute mit im Spiel ist habe ich die 
*Rollenbremse entweder sehr offen*,
oder aber nutze eine Freilaufrolle...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. März 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Servus...Ich fische am liebsten mit einer Freilaufrolle (oder offener Bremse). Grund: Ich habe es schon mehrfach erlebt, das am Rhein schon mittlere Barben den Rod Pod incl. zwei Ruten ins Wasser ziehen, bzw umwerfen. Und ich benutze schon einen schweren Rod Pod (von Askari). Und das obwohl ich direkt dahinter sitze und einen Stein dran binde.
@Sibirjak: Top Rute für den Rhein, die Browning XXL...Hab da noch einen Tip: Die Berkley Cherrywood 4,80m. Mit einer Spitze von einer anderen Rute ist sie 5,20 lang. Komischerweise ist die 4,80 (serienmäßig) wesentlich "weicher" wie die 4,50/4,20. Nicht ganz billig, aber für den Rhein (fische bei Koblenz in härtester Strömumg) die beste. Zitat "...damit kann man sogar mit Futter bestückte Rattenfallen auswerfen..."


----------



## sibirjak (15. April 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

@asphaltmonster


> @Sibirjak: Top Rute für den Rhein, die Browning XXL...Hab da noch einen Tip: Die Berkley Cherrywood 4,80m.



Ich hatte beide Ruten in der Hand, aber nur die Berkley Cherrywood in 4,20m und die ist zu hard, meiner Meinung nach. Ich habe mich entschieden für Browning XXL. Die Berkley Cherrywood in 4,80m habe ich leider nicht getestet.

Gruß,
sibirjak


----------



## GermanPilot (17. April 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Wer meint ,er könne seine Ruten unbeaufsichtigt im Wasser lassen , sei es auch mal nur um auszutreten , der handelt in meinen Augen unverantwortlich.
Es sei denn ,es sind Freilaufrollen im Einsatz.
Deshalb : Egal welche Methode -- *Ich angel nur noch mit Freilauf (Spro Freeliner)*


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Also kurz zum Thema des Threads: Freilauf beim feedern? Wenn ich feeder, sitz ich davor, wenn ich nich davor sitze, ist die rute nicht im wasser.
Generell zum Thema Freilauf - hab ne Riesen Baitrunner (40er glaub ich) für meine Hechtrute und das Ding ist top - aber - habe an meiner 2.Hechtrute ne Rolle für 25 Euro, da tüddel ich die Schnur unter nen Gummi, den ich um den Blank geknotet hab und mach die Rolle auf - bombig! Allerdings nur, wenn sich die Schnur unter der Rute nicht an Steinen etc. verfangen kann, sonst ists natürlich essig... mache das übrigens generell bei allen Grundruten, besonders nachts auf aal.


----------



## ossis angelladen (18. April 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich würde ( in anwesenheit meiner frau) gefragt -was ich auf eine einsame insel mitnehmen würde- würde ich selbstverständlich sagen --.meine frau! auf deine frage gibt es für mich jedoch eine 100% antwort; nur eine  f r e i l a u f r o l l e !

dies nicht etwa wegen der üblichen verwendung einer freilaufrolle sondern wegen der funktion, die ich zum verlängern der montage beim abködern, befüllen des körbchens usw benutze.


----------



## froggy31 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

Hi,
Freilauf beim feedern ist meiner Meinung nach Quatsch. Am Rhein habe ich die Bremse natürlich nie bis zum Anschlag zu, das wäre auf jeden fall absolut leichtsinnig, bei den "Monstern", die da rumschwimmen und jederzeit auch auf ein kleines Madenbündel 
beißen können. Aber Bremse als Sicherheit reicht meiner Meinung nach.
Allgemein zum Feedern, wenn sich der Fisch nicht selbst hakt warte ich in der Regel 2-3 Zupfer und dann Anschlag. 
Klappt auch meistens.

gruß froggy


----------



## Aali-Barba (21. April 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Also kurz zum Thema des Threads: Freilauf beim feedern? Wenn ich feeder, sitz ich davor, wenn ich nich davor sitze, ist die rute nicht im wasser.


 
Hmm, ist das nicht etwas umständlich, bei jedem Pieseln gleich drei Ruten raus holen zu müssen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

sagt mal, wie kann man nur soviel aneinander vorbeireden.  ;+ 

Eine Freilaufrolle kann eine Funktion mehr als eine ohne. Man kann sie aber auch so "normal" einsetzen ohne den Freilauf zu benutzen. Es gibt einige nette kleine von Cormoran (Cormaxx,Sinus) die schon mal ganz ordentlich sind, selbst die billigste Cormaxx-3S für ~20EUR habe ich in der 30er und 40er Größe und die tun ihren Job, weil 90% liegen die auf der faulen Haut, als besseres Stück hat meine Frau die Sinus BR7-30 und liebt die für alle Angelarten. 
An großen und stabileren Freilaufrollen gibt es viel mehr Auswahl (und am stark strömenden Gewässer auch empfehlenswerter), wohlgemerkt ich vergleiche mal am "leichten Ende" eine (260g) 100m 0,30er Rolle für 20er Schnur zum Weißfische Angeln und leichten Feedern (sauberes Stillwasser) gegen die sonstigen "Karpfenklopper".

Man muß beim Feedern mal verschiedene Sachen parallel betrachten. Man hat die Spitzenbißanzeige, die einen gewissen festen Gegenzug der Rolle zwingend voraussetzt. Ohne den ist das kein Feedern mit der Spitzenanzeige, Ledgern und Pickern gehören hier genauso dazu.  Man braucht aber nur einen gewissen kleinen Zug, so bei 100g sollte jede Spitze ordentlich zupfen etc. 

Wenn jetzt jemand die Freilaufrolle als Doppelbremsenrolle mit etwas stärker eingestellter Freilaufbremse nutzt, erspart er sich das Verdrehen der Hauptbremse. Gründe sind ja schon genug genannt worden - Barben und Karpfen treiben nun mal ein wenig doller als Rotaugen oder Brassen.

Man schaltet mit dem Freilauf zwischen 2 Bremsen um, genau das ist hier wichtig und das schöne an einer Freilaufrolle. Mit nur einer Bremse kann man nur eine Einstellung zur Zeit haben, die ist dann entweder zu weich für einen harten Anschlag und den Drill, oder zu hart wenn sich mal jemand stürmisch an dem Köder vergreift. Klar geworden?  #h 

2 Bremsen ist immer mehr als 1 Bremse - besonders beim Grundangeln, man braucht den Freilauf ja nicht immer zu nutzen, dann hat man den Zustand wie ohne Freilaufrolle. Was aber eben nur zu empfehlen ist, wenn man direkt an der Rute sitzt - also eher immer eine Rute die man konzentriert bewacht.
Ist wie beim Stippen - ich habe noch keinen Stipper mit der langen Kopfrute gesehen der 2 oder 3 Ruten gleichzeitig richtig führen könnte.   Man nimmt dann lieber Grundruten mit Rollen in Haltern und Bißanzeigern usw.

Also konzentriertes Feedern versus abgelegtes (Multi)Grundrutenfeedern sind schon 2 ganz verschiedene Paar Angelstiefel.

Bleibt gegen Freilaufrollen nur das Preisargument, was bei den Preisen der kleinen Cormoräner aber auch nicht so gewaltig groß ist, hab schon schlechtere Normalo-Rollen in dem Preissegment in der Hand gehabt. 

Also meine Meinung: Zum Grundfischen nie ohne Baitrunner!   :g


----------



## woelflein (21. April 2005)

*AW: Feedern - Mit Freilauf ????*

entlich hat es mal einer auf den punkt gebracht !!


----------

